# 200000



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Just hit the 200000 mark, no issues for last 100000 miles other than DEF heater replaced and nox sensor replaced. Still running original factory brakes, its still a great car for me with high 40s mpg and 50 at times


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Congrats Gator. Well done.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Awesome!!!

By the way, I updated your forum badge


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

If you get 300.000 I will have to buy you a beer .


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Dang, @Gator! Congrats! and still on factory brakes? Do you ever use them? Haha!


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Yep hope to make 300000 but 250000 is next goal. I drive almost 90 interstate so the brakes dont get used much


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for new badge for 200000


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm on 275 daily and the pm drive is horrid! Drives me nuts! Brakes get used a bunch on my drive home.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Congrats Gator. Impressive run on the brakes as well.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Outstanding! Our front brakes are getting a little on the soft side, so I imagine I'll probably be changing them (likely just the fronts - rears are still fine) next year...still, we're over 80k miles, that's plenty **** good life.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

@Gator neglected to share he cut holes in the floor and brakes like Fred Flintstone. Original brakes but he’s on his 1,000th pair of shoes. 

Awesome job man...congrats...and that 48.8 mpg Fuelly average is phenomenal.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks on the 48.8 mpg. I dont seem to get quite the mpg on the Michelin defenders as I did with the factory goodyears. But the goodyears where very puncture prone.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Well done, young man!


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

200,000 miles is pretty darn awesome!!!


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Outstanding! Our front brakes are getting a little on the soft side, so I imagine I'll probably be changing them (likely just the fronts - rears are still fine) next year...still, we're over 80k miles, that's plenty **** good life.


Almost 94,000 here, and still 50%+ on factory pads.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Oh, now you tell me. Right after I bought replacement Goodyears due to a punture in my old set. Congrats on the 200k and original brakes.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I am almost embarrassed to admit that the car is turning 6 in August and has 65,000km on the clock. It has never missed a beat in that time though, no DPF problems and as it has no DEF, no problems there either.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

Aussie said:


> I am almost embarrassed to admit that the car is turning 6 in August and has 65,000km on the clock. It has never missed a beat in that time though, no DPF problems and as it has no DEF, no problems there either.


No emission problems,big difference in N.America.Wonder if this has anything to do with it,quote from Aus. Govt. regarding diesel fuel quality "
Derived Cetane Number (of diesel containing biodiesel)51.0 (min)


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

oreo382 said:


> No emission problems,big difference in N.America.Wonder if this has anything to do with it,quote from Aus. Govt. regarding diesel fuel quality "
> Derived Cetane Number (of diesel containing biodiesel)51.0 (min)


We do have 50Cetane minimum here. The new imported Holden Commodore has a 2.0L turbo as the base engine and a 3.6L V6 na optional with awd on the top model. There is also a TD version 2.0L and it has DEF.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

We in Canada have a 40 cetane lower limit which I think most suppliers are close to.It is impossible to get actual specs from suppliers.You have to rely on internet babble.I understand higher cetane=lower emissions,hence California has higher minimum ratings from what I understand.Too bad Canada doesn't follow suit.All I hear is how concerned the govt. is concerned about pollution,all talk no action.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

A government official admitted a couple of years ago, during a live interview, that it would take 1,000 years, if the whole world complied to the recommended emissions standard for any change to climate to be measurable. What is happening is largely just a tax grab. Our opposition government wants 50% renewable energy and doesn't want new clean coal fired power stations built. We are heading for an energy crisis here if that happens. In South Australia they had a power failure state wide recently as the rely largely on solar and wind power. This proves it is unreliable and with the push to bring in electric cars this can become a national disaster. Both sides of politics seem bent on this lunacy, I hope someone can bring them to their senses.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

> Brakes get used a bunch on my drive home on 275. I drive almost 90 interstate so the brakes don't get used much


 Around Cincinnati? Not on 275,75 or 71 around rush hour esp by the river! That is why I ride the bus to downtown from North gate area and avoid Colerain Ave. If you can do it all the more power! Good job on the 200K I am looking to the 100K. Now at 72K on my '13 RS.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Cruzen18 said:


> I'm on 275 daily and the pm drive is horrid! Drives me nuts! Brakes get used a bunch on my drive home.


That's almost my monthly average.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

110,000 miles and was told by Brake Masters a few months ago..."What are you doing here?"


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Aussie said:


> Our opposition government wants 50% renewable energy and doesn't want new clean coal fired power stations built.


California already has a 50% law, and they have to be there in 12 years. 
CA legislature recently passed a bill to raise that to 60% in 12 years, and 100% by 2045.

I'm expecting Governor Moonbeam to sign it, legislating the impossible is right up his alley. Besides, he's retiring at year end so making it work isn't his problem.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

hi Gator , not been around here much but I see your putting the miles on ,congrats on the 200,000 mile stone.
still got mine but only about 60,000 miles. still never have driven it in the winter an still looks new. almost traded on a gen 2 diesel but I still don`t care for the look of them so I passed on it. take care an go for the 300,000 miles...……………...oilburner.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey Oilburner, Been awhile . I have had a couple hiccups since this post. Had timing belt replaced and coolant flush the at 203000 had CEL and scanned the code and was open circuit number 4 glow plug. Went got my dealership bendover and drive the car home. Next morning CEL again scanned and its the partial matter temp sensor. P0674 was code for glow plug, p24c6 latest code.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Nice to hear from you Gator. Keep us posted, those don’t seem like super serious issues, hope they are not.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

The glow plugs was 375 to replace. Its a simple job to do yourself for less than a hundred dollars. I had the dealer do it only because of time restraints and obligations. I found glow plugs from as cheap as 10$ to as high as 60 a piece on the net. Of course GM was the 60 a plug


----------



## cvitullo (Jan 28, 2015)

brian v said:


> If you get 300.000 I will have to buy you a beer .


Just turned over 300,000 on my '11 Cruze August 8th


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

cvitullo said:


> Just turned over 300,000 on my '11 Cruze August 8th


I don't expect you have a diesel in that, do you?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Little early for a diesel


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

[/QUOTE]


----------

